# Homeowner's Sweat Equity



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a HO I am dealing with now that for the most part has been good to deal with, she stays on top of all the decisions that need to be made, etc. The one issue that I am having a hard time dealing with is them wanting to do certain items themselves to save money. A couple weeks ago I thought I have satisfied them on this and gave them a list of about 3-4 items they could do that would save them money while also being items that won't affect the progress of the home. Now again they are saying they want to paint the interior of the home themselves. I have mentioned to her time and time again that it is a larger job than they realize given it is fresh drywall and a smooth finish, it will require a primer and probably a coat or two of paint. And trim will turn out so much better if a professional paints it with a sprayer.

Anyone have any other ideas on how to talk her out of this? I really think they don't realize how large of a job this will be (1800SF with 15+ ft ceilings in the living and dining rooms and all ceilings will have to be painted as well) and their savings will not be nearly as large when they take into account the costs of materials, the interest paid on extra time over what the painter will take, time off from work, etc. I thought I could sway her a little in looking at time line by telling her how I would require it be done is I am not even scheduling the next trade inside until they are 100% done, so we might have a week or so of lag time just sitting there.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tough boat to be in. I always told clients they could do *ALL* the clean up, debris removal etc. Broke out a number for them & they were happy. In your case, with the smooth wall & high ceilings I would emphasize the need for a pro to get a quality job. I know for most it's an iffy way to go, but if you can break out the general labor cost & give the them a very detailed list of materials & equipment (+ costs) they will need and the exact steps that must be taken to achieve professional results. Then explain the cost to re-paint if they do not achieve the desired results. Bring up the overall high quality of the job & that the paint is the last part they will see. Good Luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

let her know this info but i wouldnt insist on it, let her atleast let you have your painter spray prime everything once teh trim goes up


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Not really such a big deal is it? Tell them to get the walls done so you can final out electric and cabinets and such and let them paint while the rest of the job finishes. My business is specifically set up for h.o.s to do all the finish work. IMO, ther's basically no money to make finishing out the interior of anything, too many areas where flaws show and too many decisions dragging out the job. As I've said here before, how much can you make off of mirrors and shoe mold on a remodel job?


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

Money wise it doesn't matter to me, I have my contract set up that I make money off what we first estimated and no less. Where it is troubling me is the quality I like to have in all my homes and the time frame. I'd rather not sit around for a while in the middle of the project while they paint. And they are wanting to paint before flooring, etc for all the walls.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do they know about coming back and doing all the touch up?


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

I've mentioned it all to them, figured the amount of coats needed would help scare them off.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

When i was doing full service remodeling , I would allow owner to paint but I woulld finish the job and let them deal with the paint at the end when I'm done. No paint touchups!!


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

If they want to paint that's what I am going to try for. I then just have to find a tactful way to tell them they cannot paint until everything is done.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Good Luck, sounds like you may need it. Maybe they'll start and realize they are over their head.


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

I think a good firm no would be ok. That's a huge under taking, the prep work needed in new construction is 80% of the work. I would guess they aren't quite aware of what their asking for. 

I am sure you do not want them holding up your job by not getting done either especially if you have your profit already determined. If they hold your job up by 4 extra day would you get paid any more for those days?


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to let them know that if they do paint the house and are not happy with it or at some point feel they are in over their head the paint bill will be at least what it was from the start, it might go up if there is a lot that needs to be fixed.

After this job I am tempted to find a way to work a weekly supervision fee into my contract that in a situation like this a homeowner would still be paying me, I would just be on the golf course...not their job.


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

Agree with the good firm no.

Explanations and tack and not going to be helpful. Sometimes people just don't want to understand. Giving explanations, leeway, and being tactful are not helpful.

The clear firm no has less room in it for arguing, cajoling and otherwise having your time wasted and temper tested.


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll have to talk to her another time and let her know it isn't a good idea for them to paint.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll toss another nay vote in for good measure. The bottom line is that pro painters are a planned, known quantity [of time] that you can schedule around without losing momentum on this job or any other work you may have going.

If the HOs do the work instead, you will without a doubt have either down time or time that isn't being used as effectively as it should be. In that event, you need to bill them for your loss, and there goes their savings.

Not to mention that I'm totally with you on wanting to walk away from a job professionally well done.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

As was just mentioned, I'd be concerned about the timeline. Either they do it at the end, which would be a nightmare, or they do it in the timeframe that the professional painters were going to do it in.

If they can't, and we already know this, then your schedule is screwed, and you are losing money on other jobs you could be starting, not to mention any delays in productivity during.


----------



## Gary1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would also tell them if they can't stay with the time line you have that you may have to go off to another job while they finish painting. And that you will not come back untill other job is finished.

GaryS


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

Gary1, That is kind of the way I am leaning.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

skip the painting hand the job over un painted, let the owners go for it.


----------

